# Shutting down the Bolt and leaving Tivo



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

After 5 great years with the Bolt/Mini/Tivo I'm going to be giving up on Tivo. We're moving and in the new house there is no way to run an antenna to Tivo next to the TV. And a couple of years ago I started a SlingTV account and added the AirTV (black box, 2 tuner version and doubt I'll upgrade to the 4 tuner version as we won't get many OTA channels in the new location) with an external HD for storage. This setup actually seems to run pretty good through the new Chromecast+GoogleTV dongle. The AirTV can be anywhere and works fine over WiFi so it will go reside with the OTA antenna's. Between SlingTV+AirTV, Peacock, Pluto, etc we are pretty much covered. Hopefully, some day, we'll get locast.org at the new location too. 

Just wanted to thank the folks that have helped answer questions over the years. This is one of the few communities that people help each other out without prejudice. Been fun. Hopefully 2021 will be better.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Have a fun non-TiVo life and Merry Christmas!


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

aspexil said:


> After 5 great years with the Bolt/Mini/Tivo I'm going to be giving up on Tivo. We're moving and in the new house there is no way to run an antenna to Tivo next to the TV. And a couple of years ago I started a SlingTV account and added the AirTV (black box, 2 tuner version and doubt I'll upgrade to the 4 tuner version as we won't get many OTA channels in the new location) with an external HD for storage. This setup actually seems to run pretty good through the new Chromecast+GoogleTV dongle. The AirTV can be anywhere and works fine over WiFi so it will go reside with the OTA antenna's. Between SlingTV+AirTV, Peacock, Pluto, etc we are pretty much covered. Hopefully, some day, we'll get locast.org at the new location too.
> 
> Just wanted to thank the folks that have helped answer questions over the years. This is one of the few communities that people help each other out without prejudice. Been fun. Hopefully 2021 will be better.


If you install a VPN on your Chromecast and set your location to an area that Locast supports, you will be able to watch TV using Locast.


----------



## the_Skywise (Nov 27, 2000)

I'm not that far behind you.
I've been a TiVo supporter and evangelist since my Sony DirectTivo days and now a Bolt owner.
But coupled with Comcast transitioning more channels I GET to their IP service requiring their cable box and with dwindling TiVo support of their hardware the writing is on the wall and sometime next year I'll cut the cord altogether. My plan was to continue to use the bolt for OTA but with dwindling support of apps like Netflix and Hulu I've been using the AppleTV more for them and I've been looking at using an HDHomeRun with Plex to handle my OTA/DVR needs and just centralize everything on the AppleTV.

On the plus side - i can use my TiVo remote the AppleTV!


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

Our first Tivo was when we got DirecTV satellite at our Chicago town home in the early 2000s. It was a great workhorse and really got us hooked to what a good DVR could do.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

the_Skywise said:


> I've been looking at using an HDHomeRun with Plex to handle my OTA/DVR needs and just centralize everything on the AppleTV.


Channels DVR is another option to try with HDHR and ATV. I like Channels much better than Plex, but it depends what else you might want to use Plex for. I use something else for music too.


----------



## the_Skywise (Nov 27, 2000)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Channels DVR is another option to try with HDHR and ATV. I like Channels much better than Plex, but it depends what else you might want to use Plex for. I use something else for music too.


Thanks - I was mainly starting with Plex as I already paid for the Plex pass and am running it as a media server for my movies. But if it does indeed sucketh (this is a project I'll probably end up doing sometime next year) - I'll take a look at the Channels DVR


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

aspexil said:


> After 5 great years with the Bolt/Mini/Tivo I'm going to be giving up on Tivo. We're moving and in the new house there is no way to run an antenna to Tivo next to the TV. And a couple of years ago I started a SlingTV account and added the AirTV (black box, 2 tuner version and doubt I'll upgrade to the 4 tuner version as we won't get many OTA channels in the new location) with an external HD for storage. This setup actually seems to run pretty good through the new Chromecast+GoogleTV dongle. The AirTV can be anywhere and works fine over WiFi so it will go reside with the OTA antenna's. Between SlingTV+AirTV, Peacock, Pluto, etc we are pretty much covered. Hopefully, some day, we'll get locast.org at the new location too.
> 
> Just wanted to thank the folks that have helped answer questions over the years. This is one of the few communities that people help each other out without prejudice. Been fun. Hopefully 2021 will be better.


is your bolt and mini downgraded to TE3? if so, I may be interested in buying the mini from you.


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

AirTV is ota, and Sling appears on their guide. Can't record it there I believe. It looks like AirTV DVR records ota, but not streaming - like Tivo ota also.

On the other hand:
Channels DVR software used with HDhomerun and a hard drive has an option for Everywhere-TV. So SlingTV and Philo appear on the guide menu incorporated with the over-the-air ones..

Live TV, and some programs on those streaming services are recordable on your local hard disk drive with ChannelsDVR, but apparently not Airtv. 

Recorded programs on computer hard drive play with a video player like VLC or MX player or on TV thru channels app. Apps are costly though.


----------

